# Adapter for canon



## mcorre3 (Apr 2, 2017)

hello fellow photographers!
I'm in search of the correct adapter for my 50mm lens to switch over from my film camera to my digital one. The lens is canon and my digital camera is a canon rebel T5.

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 2, 2017)

Vello Lens Mount Adapter - Canon FD Lens to Canon EOS LA-CEF-CFD

Amazon.com : Fotodiox Pro Lens Mount Adapter - Canon FD & FL 35mm SLR lens to Canon EOS (EF, EF-S) Mount SLR Camera Body, with Built-In Aperture Control Dial : Canon Ef To Fd Adapter : Camera & Photo


----------



## john.margetts (Apr 2, 2017)

What is the film camera? Gryphonslair assumed it is a Canon FD camera, if it is an EOS camera, no adapter is required.


----------



## KmH (Apr 2, 2017)

Yep. Canon released the EOS camera line, and the EF lens mount, in 1987.
Your EOS T5 (in the USA) (EOS 1200D everywhere else except Japan - where it is an EOS Kiss X70) will accept both EF and EF-S Canon lenses.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 3, 2017)

If it is a film camera that used FD lenses, then it's probably not worth converting.  Most of those cameras came with a 50mm lens.  The modern (and brand new) EOS equivalent lens is the EF 50mm f/1.8 STM.    It's the least expensive lens in the entire lineup (I think it's about $120 USD).   But for that price, you'd get a vastly better 50mm lens, with full working aperture control (something you can't have when converting non-EOS lenses) and full working auto-focus (something else you can't have when converting older lenses).  

And you DO WANT full-working auto-focus.  Old manual focus lenses went with bodies that had nice, large, bright viewfinders that included a split-prism focusing aid.  The viewfinder in your T5 is smaller and won't have the split-prism manual focusing aid... making it much more difficult to perform manual focus than it would have been in an older camera.

I would generally skip the adapter, and replace the lens.


----------

